# Thought experiment. If her husband came here what advise would you give him?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If he said: "Someone just sent this photograph of my wife with another man. I confronted her, but she told me it meant nothing. What do you think I should do?"

Well, fellow Tammers, is this cheating?:scratchhead:

What should he do?

Background: She is the wife of one of the UK's top parliamentarians, the Speaker of the House of Commons. 

And in the photo -taken at a GNO, no s**t!- she was wearing a wig. She's a blond, normally.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Grit in her vaseline and ram her hard with a dildo up her A$$$.
> 
> Best thing to teach her humility is to make her life uncomfortable, my method makes sitting and walking far rather interesting and uncomfortable, none of this councilling malarky, just hurt her properly the ebony loving wh000re, I mean her H is a public figure there, :wtf: was she thinking?


The position he has is one of the real top parliamentary positions.

And she's the mother of three young children, too, just to add to the frivolity of the situation.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I would tell him to man up and kick her skanky azz to the curb.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My problem with that image?* It's what she is doing with her hands.*

When friends kiss, they don't do that with their hands, do they?

There's more to that relationship, I fear.

Anyone else agree with the hands point?


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Think I'd be quite flattered if some OW groped my man boobs TBH but only if we were both single!!!

That is not a friendly peck on the cheek or a 2x French peck and it sure as hell aint a 3x Belgian peck either, thats an "I want to feel you inside me *again*" tongue wrapper :slap:


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

"Sire, time for diplomacy is over. Kick her sodding arse in the name of Her Majesty to Queen."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

wranglerman said:


> Think I'd be quite flattered if some OW groped my man boobs TBH but only if we were both single!!!
> 
> That is not a friendly peck on the cheek or a 2x French peck and it sure as hell aint a 3x Belgian peck either, thats an "I want to feel you inside me *again*" tongue wrapper :slap:


Maybe she is gonna give him a French polish?

I mention this as she is good with home decoration.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> My problem with that image?* It's what she is doing with her hands.*
> 
> When friends kiss, they don't do that with their hands, do they?
> 
> ...


I do! I watch body language and you are spot on!

Sort of o/t, but I was watching the TV show The Bachelor last night, and there were segments when he kissed his dates. While his hands might have been on his date's face, the date kept her hands off of him. I found that kind of strange as it seemed to me that the date wasn't really into him. Same thing as you observed here, only in reverse.

Yes, the locations of her hands indicates more that "just a kiss". She was touching his body (clothed, but the meaning is the same).


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

High status male with high income...

Then again doesnt the uk destroy men in divorce? Even if the wife is a ho?


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, Just looked for information related to her, and she seems to be a total pain in the ass for her husband, always getting in problems and willing to live like a single woman.

for what I found is the classic case of an attractive woman who settled for the best suitor (financially speaking), but still want to live her life as if she was a teeneger.

and she is not even remorseful, in the interview she said she don't have to apologize to nobody and that the guy is just a friend (really?)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

illwill said:


> I was wondering who would be racist first. You won.
> 
> Next time instead of apologizing before you make racist comments, do not make them at all.


But at least he did apologise.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Twice.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't believe this pic!!! 54% of Scots want to stay in the UK?? Where's my kilt??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

He just a friend. What a crock. A friend with benefits!

The placement of her arms and hands says this is more than she admitted to.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd advise him to make a speech:

"All citizens of the UK, being your humble servant, it is well known that I must make compromises in order to serve and serve well. But this is a personal matter, and you will now see another aspect of my personality: the one that will NOT compromise, and I will deal with this decisively. Many in the Isles will know what I mean by a "Short, Sharp Shock", and I will deliver it to her, because frankly, this is not the kind of wife you would want one of your lawmakers to have in his corner..."


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Had to do a little British research.

Since her husband is the Speaker of the House I read where "The Speaker presides over the House's debates, determining which members may speak. The Speaker is also responsible for maintaining order during debate, and may punish members who break the rules of the House". 

Since she lives in his house, he should punish her for breaking the rules of his house. Since she is giving the guy the tongue, she should be made to lick a metal flagpole on a frigid day.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> Since she lives in his house, he should punish her for breaking the rules of his house. Since she is giving the guy the tongue, she should be made to lick a metal flagpole on a frigid day.


She likes licking a different flagpole...


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> She likes licking a different flagpole...


LOL. And the punishment should fit the crime. Thorburn justice.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been following this. The best thing he can do now is damage control. For himself and his political future, he needs to dump her on the side of the road. I wiki'd it and it's a lot like the problems P. Trudeau had in Canada with his wife. She was always doing things like this , and it killed him in the polls. There is a famous photo of her squatting down to play with some kids and she doesn't have panties on , and you can easily see her c**t. Imagine that, the PM's wife with her c**t hanging out. What it shows is that affluence/social position doesn't equate to class.


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Why is a 44 yo woman still going to nightclubs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

There's an update. An unattached young lady saw said gentlenan dancing and approached him on the dance floor. 

Whereupon Sally's 'friends' warned her off saying: "Back off! He's Sally's man!"

So it appears it was a drunken GNO, complete with toxic friends and hubby waiting at home with their three young children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Based on her Twitter reaction and explanations, he is a cuckold and is fine with it. In can tell a society is in decline when you have beta males in high government positions.

I wander how Vladimir Putin would react in his situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> Based on her Twitter reaction and explanations, he is a cuckold and is fine with it. In can tell a society is in decline when you have beta males in high government positions.


Well, he's not a cuckold anymore. From now on he's a wittol. 
This isn't new for Britain. Look up any guy with "Lord" in front of his name.

Too bad I missed the racial controversy, but a university study (from the UK oddly enough) does show all races of women rate the African male faces as most attractive.

There are a number of studies around on this subject, all of them explosively controversial, and some look at face, others look at physique and the bottom line is that women are attracted by the outward manifestations of higher testosterone. As you would expect, men of all races rate the Asian girls as most attractive, and they have the lowest testosterone.

This ain't rocket science.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> I wander how Vladimir Putin would react in his situation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The guy in the picture would be airbrushed out. Literally and figuratively. The woman, too.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I am sorry for my outburst boys and girls.

But that wh000re needs a lesson learning on how to behave in public.

Perhaps he needs kicked out the house of lords and she can be just another lay on the side and you guys can get MC Hammer to come in as speaker, I mean, I know what he'd tell her "can't touch this" and when speaking in the house "thats right we pray", what doughnut though, neither of them get where they are in the public eye exactly do they?


----------

